# Lemon-Tarragon Veal



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Lemon-Tarragon Veal

Ingredients 

1 to 1 1/2 pounds veal scallops, pounded to flatten 
flour 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
4 tablespoons butter 
2 teaspoons lemon zest 
3 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
6 thin slices of peeled lemon 
1 teaspoon dried tarragon 
1 tablespoon dry white wine 
salt and pepper 
parsley sprigs and sliced lemon for garnish, optional 

Method 

Heat butter and olive oil in skillet over medium heat. Dip veal scallops into flour. Place veal in skillet; sauté quickly, turning once. Add lemon zest; turn scallops again. Add lemon slices, tarragon, lemon juice, and wine. Turn scallops several times to coat well; season with salt and pepper to taste. Simmer for about 4 minutes; transfer to hot platter. Pour pan juices over the veal and garnish with parsley sprigs and lemon slices, if desired.


----------

